# Fluval LED problem



## Anne (7 Jan 2017)

I have a Fluval Aqualife & Plant, P36 light which about 3 to 4 years old.  It's on for about 8 hours a day.  I'm losing LEDs on it and it's now down to about 70% working LEDs.  Can this be repaired or do I have to buy a new light?  It's only had about 8,500 hours of use - is this normal for LEDs? I understood that I could expect around 20,000 hours from LEDs, so I'm disappointed.
Thanks,
Anne


----------



## alto (7 Jan 2017)

You might contact Fluval directly - if there was a recall on this unit, you should receive a replacement, otherwise unlikely as the warranty will have expired (though you may get some "goodwill" through them or your local shop)
I suspect that more of the LED's will fail as 30% have already done so, I'd invest in a new unit rather than attempting a repair of this one
How is heat dissipated? the actual LED's & drive assembly do much better when kept cooler.


Hinterfield (they are a sponsor here) has a UK warehouse so look at their light options, you might also consider Twinstar & others

The 50 000 h rated LED's are definitely better quality so you might use that as a guideline


----------



## Anne (7 Jan 2017)

Thanks alto.  Much as I am loathe to spend over £100 on another light, it looks like I have no option!  I'll look at Hinterfield; Twinstar had already caught my eye as a possibility.  

The top of the Fluval is ridged which I assume is the heat sink - it doesn't seem to get very hot at all.


----------



## rebel (8 Jan 2017)

Is it under a hood? Perhaps it's heat or humidity damage.


----------



## Anne (8 Jan 2017)

No, it's not under a hood.  It sits on top of the tank and is open to the air.  There is nothing above it.


----------

